# Custom Betta Drawing Store



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Custom Betta Drawing Store! Here, you will get to customize a betta drawing and you could either pick your betta to be drawn or a dream one. If you want your betta to be drawn, please include a picture. Betta drawings cost $0.00 (I'm not taking money) and you get to pick your betta's color, tail type, gender, pose, ETC. Let's not waste time! Here are some* choices you can choose.

Colors:
Blue
Green
Regular betta colors
Pinks/Reds
Purples
Oranges/Yellows
Black/Brown
White


Tail Type:
Veiltail
Crowntail
Deltatail
Halfmoon
Imbellis
Kind Bettas


Gender:
Male
Female


Pose:
Side (Head is left)
Side (Head is right)
Front (Head view)
Back (Tail view)

Additional options:
Bubbles: _Yes _No
Scales: _Yes _No
Ventrals:_Yes _No
Decor: _Yes _No
(Specify what you want for Decor)



*Not all options are on this list. You may choose one of your own. ;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Bumpity-Bump Bump?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You can draw Vasuki if you want. 

Colors:
See picture?

Tail Type:
Doubletail

Gender:
Male

Pose:
I'll leave it up to you.

Additional options:
See above.

Picture:


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Well if you want to do Ziggy Stardust, I'd love to have a drawing! He's a male crown tail, colors as shown. You can pick the pose!
















Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could i have one of indigo

from the front

Bubbles: Yes
Scales: No
Ventrals: Yes
Decor: Yes a moss ball and some other plants

thanks


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright I will get to work. First come, first serve.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> You can draw Vasuki if you want.
> 
> Colors:
> See picture?
> ...


I don't get the See above part.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Above Additional Options, in the Prose part, I wrote "I'm leave it up to you." I was referring to that when I said, "See above." Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's OK. I just need Decor and Color.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

can you do mine 

Mardi: color: teal red and white 
tail type: HM he does have a 180 spread just not in this pic
gender: male 
pose: the pose he is in in the pic if that is ok
bubbles: no
ventrals: yes
scales: yes
decor: none
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130305_122559_zps0036863a.jpg.html?o=3&newest=1
Mason: color: blue 
tail type: HMPKEE 
gender:male
pose: the pose he is in in the pic if that is ok
bubbles: no
ventrals: yes
scales: yes
decor: none
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130301_130752_zpsdc067e81.jpg.html?o=2&newest=1


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry guys, I have not been online lately because I got hooked up on Wolf Quest but I have now finished only Fenghuang's drawing so I will post them later.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

No worries I can wait!


----------



## biancamchristensen (Feb 20, 2013)

*Could you draw my fish Finnly or Finny for short Thx*

Its not posting properly so could you go to my page and pick on from there


----------



## biancamchristensen (Feb 20, 2013)

Never mind but if you don't like this one then go to my page


----------

